# +491908557321



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2004)

Hi

Ich bekomme heute Anrufe von +49 190 855 7321,

wer steckt dahinter, was kann ich gegen denjenigen
unternehmen, regtp?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2004)

*....*

die Suchmaschine bei REGTP für 0190 läßt nur 6stellige Nummern zu, muss ich dann die ersten 6 nehmen? Wenn ja, dann
ist die für IN-telegence, die ich schon häufiger im Zusammenhang
mit Missbrauch von 0190ern gelesen habe.


----------



## dvill (9 Mai 2004)

Dieser Anbieter vertritt sehr eigenartige Vorstellungen im Umgang mit auffälligen Geschäftspartnern.

Da Verbände und Behörden weiter wegsehen, wird sich daran eher wenig ändern. Das Gerede über die Bemühung, diese merkwürdigen Dienste aus der zwielichtigen Ecke herausbewegen zu wollen, sind eben nur schöne Sonntagsreden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (9 Mai 2004)

Der Bundesverband Verbraucherzentralen schaut wohl nicht weg und hat leider eine Niederlage erlitten. Zwar handelt es sich bei dem  Urteil um Fax-Spam, sollte aber auf Telefon-Spam übertragbar sein. Übrigens lässt das OLG
keine Revision vor dem BGH zu. Schade eigentlich.


----------

